# Curso Trader Josef Ajram



## señor eko (13 Feb 2012)

Estoy pensando hacer uno de los cursos de bolsa para principiantes que imparte Josef Ajram cada poco tiempo. El caso es que el curso sale por mas de 300 euros y dura 8-10 horas (se hace en un solo día).

No sé si algún forero ha asistido ya a alguno de los suyos y se puede pronunciarse al respecto, ya que no se si el precio es demasiado alto o compensa hacerlo por lo que se aprende. También me interesa saber si después se puede aplicar facilmente lo aprendido y obtener resultados.

Gracias.


----------



## ferengi (13 Feb 2012)

señor eko dijo:


> Estoy pensando hacer uno de los cursos de bolsa para principiantes que imparte Josef Ajram cada poco tiempo. El caso es que el curso sale por mas de 300 euros y dura 8-10 horas (se hace en un solo día).
> 
> No sé si algún forero ha asistido ya a alguno de los suyos y se puede pronunciarse al respecto, ya que no se si el precio es demasiado alto o compensa hacerlo por lo que se aprende. También me interesa saber si después se puede aplicar facilmente lo aprendido y obtener resultados.
> 
> Gracias.



Si quieres aprender leete un poco de teoria por tu cuesnta y haz lo importante... TRADEar, se aprende con la experencia...punto pelota


----------



## neofiz (13 Feb 2012)

En 8 horas no se puede aprender de trading, como mucho te contará una estrategia determinada. Pero si no sabes que teoria sostiene esa estrategia y no tienes experiencia aplicándola lo más posible es que pierdas tu dinero cuando la pongas en práctica. Puede ser interesante para quien ya está en este mundo para compartir experiencias, pero un novato después de 8 horas sigue siendo novato.

Pero si lo haces porque ha salido por la tele y así tendrás algo que contar como anécdota adelante.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (13 Feb 2012)

Hay material de sobra en la red para empezar a introducirse en este mundillo.

Y todos estos traders tan famosos y que tanto ganan siempre se dedican a dar cursos en vez de estar haciendo millones en sus operaciones...¿Por qué será?


----------



## Groucho Marx (13 Feb 2012)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> Hay material de sobra en la red para empezar a introducirse en este mundillo.
> 
> Y todos estos traders tan famosos y que tanto ganan siempre se dedican a dar cursos en vez de estar haciendo millones en sus operaciones...¿Por qué será?



Sr pelotazo_especulativo, ¿Existe algún hilo en que se recojan enlaces al respecto o podria indicar los que usted considera más interesantes para ir empezando?.

Gracias.


----------



## duval81 (13 Feb 2012)

Pues sí que se gana bien la vida el elemento...
Libritos de 50 páginas, cursitos de un día,... y triathlon (o lo que sea que haga). Lo de tradear ya es otra cosa...


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (13 Feb 2012)

Groucho Marx dijo:


> Sr pelotazo_especulativo, ¿Existe algún hilo en que se recojan enlaces al respecto o podria indicar los que usted considera más interesantes para ir empezando?.
> 
> Gracias.



Pues aquí tiene bastante info.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/186179-libros-sobre-trading.html


----------



## goldbolsa (14 Feb 2012)

La mejor forma de aprender en la Bolsa es gratis, y encima pago premios:

Bolsia.com Virtual Trader

Sinceramente alguien que se dedica a dar cursos es que no sabe ganar dinero en los mercados. Es todo marketing como el amigo Zarate.

Alguién se imagina a Warren Buffet hubiera jugado en la NBA, pues ese es Zarata pero en la ACB, y nadie le ha visto nunca ganar algo.

Si realmente eres bueno, al final el dinero viene solo. En España el 99% que venden cursos no sabe nadie si ha ganado dinero alguna vez, al final te cuentan lo que pone en los libros.

Saludos.


----------



## goldbolsa (14 Feb 2012)

La única persona que se atreve a poner su cartera pública y explico el día antes de comprar un valor o vender, siempre lo hago en la apertura del mercado.

Está es mi cartera, podéis seguir el curso de análisis técnico del foro de Bolsia

3.13% de rentabilidad, cartera NovatoGuru en Bolsia.com


----------



## Dekalogo10 (14 Feb 2012)

señor eko dijo:


> Estoy pensando hacer uno de los cursos de bolsa para principiantes que imparte Josef Ajram cada poco tiempo. El caso es que el curso sale por mas de 300 euros y dura 8-10 horas (se hace en un solo día).
> 
> No sé si algún forero ha asistido ya a alguno de los suyos y se puede pronunciarse al respecto, ya que no se si el precio es demasiado alto o compensa hacerlo por lo que se aprende. También me interesa saber si después se puede aplicar facilmente lo aprendido y obtener resultados.
> 
> Gracias.



Conozco gente ya bastante adelantados que pagan hasta 1500 € por jornadas de este tipo. Me parece un poco fuerte 300 pero...de hecho mi hijo cobra 200 por sesiones parecidas de coaching  con menos horas. 

Pues es un trader. Yo conozco más a Aitor Zárate por haberlo leído y por mayor antigüedad, tengo videos de cursos suyos...pero no pagaría un duro, en parte porque no es mi profesión. 

Como imagino que se parecerá a los contenidos de trading de Zárate, pues versará especialmente sobre futuros (no sé si coge CFD's o algo más). Y si luego vas a seguir con eso, necesitarás una buena plataforma yn buen broker, que no los hay en el país, pero dentro de lo que cabe, Agenbolsa que tiene la plataforma Saxo no está nada mal. Si además pretendes tener un programa de gráficos...pues solo conozco Visual Chart y es carillo ciertamente. 

En fin, que entretenido el curso seguro que es.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (14 Feb 2012)

ferengi dijo:


> Si quieres aprender leete un poco de teoria por tu cuesnta y haz lo importante... TRADEar, se aprende con la experencia...punto pelota



Si la experiencia se adquiere a base de errores, es preferible aprender a evitar antes los errores, y los experimentos con gaseosa.


----------



## ferengi (14 Feb 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> Si la experiencia se adquiere a base de errores, es preferible aprender a evitar antes los errores, y los experimentos con gaseosa.



pues no tradees nunca.. pero luego no te quejes de que nunca ganas...


----------



## Dekalogo10 (14 Feb 2012)

ferengi dijo:


> pues no tradees nunca.. pero luego no te quejes de que nunca ganas...



Me refiero a que tener una base es necesario antes de hacer el ridículo. 

Cervantes aprendió las "becerolas" antes de lanzarse a escribir El Quijote. Me pilla?


----------



## goldbolsa (14 Feb 2012)

La mejor forma es leer libros en inglés de los mejores traders www.amazon.com, y practicar. 

Repito el 99% de los que en España venden cursos son MALOS, porque nadie tiene una cartera pública????


----------



## Dekalogo10 (14 Feb 2012)

goldbolsa dijo:


> La mejor forma es leer libros en inglés de los mejores traders www.amazon.com, y practicar.
> 
> Repito el 99% de los que en España venden cursos son MALOS, porque nadie tiene una cartera pública????



cómo vas a tener una cartera pública en futuros?. ienso:


----------



## sapoconcho (14 Feb 2012)

En habiendo libros cojonudos de traders cojonudos disponibles en interné y en amazon... pagar a este tío para un curso de trading de 8 horas.... va a ser que no.
Para ello es mejor pagarse el de Llinares, por lo menos aprenderás cosas complejas que no están en todos los libros (inversión en volatilidad, spreads sobre materias primas y más), eso sí, entiendo que habrá que entrar con una buena base...


----------



## Juantopia (14 Feb 2012)

Si eres novato y quieres hacer el curso, adelante.
Cuando acabes el curso serás un novato que ha hecho un curso.

Todos o casi todos los que se dedican a dar cursos, es porque no han sido capaces de ganarse bien la vida invirtiendo el bolsa.
Si ellos no son capaces de vivir de la bolsa, como te van a enseñar a ti a hacer algo que ellos no han sabido hacer.

Yo gastaría esos 300€ en cualquier otra cosa.
Suerte!


----------



## Dekalogo10 (15 Feb 2012)

Juantopia dijo:


> Si eres novato y quieres hacer el curso, adelante.
> Cuando acabes el curso serás un novato que ha hecho un curso.
> 
> Todos o casi todos los que se dedican a dar cursos, es porque no han sido capaces de ganarse bien la vida invirtiendo el bolsa.
> ...



Esto no es exactamente así:no: 

Cuando acabe el curso será un novato, pero que sabe unas cuantas cosas más, que no es lo mismo.


----------



## señor eko (16 Feb 2012)

Definitivamente no lo hago. He encontrado uno algo similar (aunque creo que más avanzado), que dura dos días en lugar de uno, y que sale al módico precio de GRATIS. 

Es posible que vaya y no me entere de nada, pero al menos no me limpiaran el bolsillo y pasaré el día en un sitio calentito...

Gracias!


----------



## alfa romeo (16 Feb 2012)

señor eko dijo:


> Definitivamente no lo hago. He encontrado uno algo similar (aunque creo que más avanzado), que dura dos días en lugar de uno, y que sale al módico precio de GRATIS.
> 
> Es posible que vaya y no me entere de nada, pero al menos no me limpiaran el bolsillo y pasaré el día en un sitio calentito...
> 
> Gracias!



yo tambien estoy mirando lo de hacer el cursillo de ajram, pero si has encontrado uno gratis.... es inmejorable jejejeje.

podrias pasarme la informacion a ver si puedo hacerlo yo tambien?

gracias.


----------



## Hinel (16 Feb 2012)

*Practicar*

A ver joven padawan:

1- Con menos de 60 mil euros olvídate ( y nunca prestados)
2- Si tienes 60 mil o mas, tienen que ser de sobra, osea, no importe perderlos.
3- Te lees algo de la teoría del módulo de elliott
4- Y a operar en futuros. En dax, estx50 y bund. 
5- Siempre con stop, siempre eh !!, no sirve hacer trampas.
6- Y a partir de ahí, hasta que se te acaben los 60 mil.

P.D. Importante tener dos cuentas distintas para cubrirte posiciones, se me olvidaba. Venga, adeu.


----------

